# best flash for the money for a sony A65



## smilesyota

Looking for a flash to fool around with. Getting familiar with my A65 and want to try some new things with flash.  Any suggestions? other brands that would work?


----------



## jfrabat

I currently own both the HVL-F58AM and the HVL-F43AM.  Overall, both do the same.  Of course, the 58 has a bit more lighting power, but the 43 is more than adecuate.  The 43 is also smaller, which makes it easier to handle.  The smaller brother is also mositure proof and dust proof...  IS the 58 worth an additional $150?  I don't think so, so I recommend the HVL-F43AM.  Of course, there are other cheaper alternatives out there (Vivitar, etc.) but I have yet to try those...


----------



## dxqcanada

Fool around flash ?
I picked up an old Minolta 3600 HS D


----------



## DiskoJoe

dxqcanada said:


> Fool around flash ?
> I picked up an old Minolta 3600 HS D



I would go with a Sony brand to start. You wont need an adaptor to use it and you could use it wirelessly. If you wanted to get fancy I would recommend getting some radio poppers and then you could use lots of different kinds of flashes but it would require adaptors sometimes depending on the flash unit you used but you could get cheaper flash units. Food for thought.


----------



## kassad

You can pick up a hvl-f42 fairly inexpensive on the used market it will act as a off camera slave with TTL and HSS using the pop-up or a 58, 43, or 20 as a master.  If your looking for new I would look into the HVL-F43M.


----------



## dxqcanada

DiskoJoe said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool around flash ?
> I picked up an old Minolta 3600 HS D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with a Sony brand to start. You wont need an adaptor to use it and you could use it wirelessly.
Click to expand...


That Minolta flash is fully compatible with the Sony cameras ... including wireless.

http://www.mhohner.de/sony-minolta/flashes.php


----------



## DiskoJoe

dxqcanada said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool around flash ?
> I picked up an old Minolta 3600 HS D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with a Sony brand to start. You wont need an adaptor to use it and you could use it wirelessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Minolta flash is fully compatible with the Sony cameras ... including wireless.
> 
> Minolta/Konica Minolta/Sony Alpha flashes
Click to expand...


With an adaptor. You could get the hvl42am for the same price and no adaptor needed. 

Does the minolta have highspeed sync capabilities?


----------



## smilesyota

would this work?  anyone have any know gripes with this company? 

Metz mecablitz 50 AF-1 TTL Shoe Mount Flash for Sony MZ 50316S


----------



## DiskoJoe

smilesyota said:


> would this work?  anyone have any know gripes with this company?
> 
> Metz mecablitz 50 AF-1 TTL Shoe Mount Flash for Sony MZ 50316S



From what the specs state it should work fine on a Sony camera. Seems like it would do everything that the Sony brand flashes could do. But I have never heard of this company nor heard of anyone using this brand of flash. So you are on your own in that respect. But the price doesnt seem too bad. I paid about $200 for my hvl-42am.


----------



## vmtz

Will the Sony HVL-F42AM Flash mount to the a65? I'm going to rent the flash at www.borrowlens.com to see what I would perfer.


----------

